# Confluence or perception pomp or Pescador



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok academy has the perception sport Pescador For 499.00. West has the pompano for For 429.99 and the confluence Pescador for 599.00. Is perception and confluence the same company. I read one post were the pompano came with perception owners manual if I read that right. The pomp comes with anchor trolley, the Pescador has a seat. Is there any reason for the confluence Pescador to be 100.00 more at west? In other words does it come with anything the academy Pescador doesn't. I know there are other post and I've read most of them. I'm just confused by the different names and what model comes with what? Would love to hear from people who have been in the stores or bought one
AHA
Rad


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldnt base my decision on the seat, You will probably end up changing it out anyhow.


----------



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

It's not that. I'm just trying to see the difference between the models. The seat is exactly it. If I'm going to change it I might as well save the money and buy the pampano , everything else being equal.


----------

